# Separation Problems



## Haruhi130 (Nov 2, 2016)

So I left my soon to be ex-husband on April 14, 2016. The following week he moved in my cousin who he was cheating on me with while we were together. I warned him, along with my entire family warning him, that she was going to use him and get pregnant on purpose so that she could get money from him like she did to her soon to be ex-husband. So here it is November, and she just posted that she is pregnant. 3 months pregnant to be exact. I don't know how I feel about this, but I think that it is probably wrong and wont go well in court. I also have a 3 year old with my ex-husband and trying to get full custody because I know that he is not being cared for like he should with his father. Every time I get him he is always hurt and I'm not told anything of his well being. 
Isn't him getting another woman pregnant unlawful or adultery or something?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Oh wow. What a piece of sh!t person he is! I am so sorry you are dealing with this, and with your own COUSIN no less!

I don't know that him impregnating someone is unlawful, but its no more adultery than when he was already cheating in your marriage. Does adultery count in divorce in your state? Most it doesn't any more. Just make sure that your attorney gets you the FULL amount of support you are entitled to for your son, and that the custody arrangement has him with your ex as little as possible. Does he hurt your son, or is your son just being a 3 year old and your ex doesn't pay attention?


----------



## browser (Oct 26, 2016)

If your son gets hurt every single time he's with his dad I'd think you have a strong case for custody and only supervised visitation with him.

Sure hope you're documenting the injuries.


----------

